# adopt my birds



## Laura K Lohr (Nov 13, 2012)

Adopt my pigeons. HOA has evicted my 6 beloved pigeons, I only have
7 days. Please help. I live in phoenix AZ. My loving birds are as follows:
1 m marbled white (beautiful daddy)
1 f white
1 m white with brown
2 m brown
1 f black

Also their aviary. I raised them all from eggs, my birds need a good
home. Thank you


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I posted on FB on your behalf although I don't know if anything will become of it. Pigeons are very difficult to find homes for.
Can you cage them and bring them inside until you place them? Also, please don't separate mates.


----------



## Laura K Lohr (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately I only have my large
Aviary for them & no room inside for them. I have 2 mated pairs
& won't even consider splitting them. Any help that gets the word
out will help. My birds deserve a new home & I am heartbroken.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a garage?


----------



## Laura K Lohr (Nov 13, 2012)

No I don't, I live in a townhouse or I would.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons do really well in a finch flight cage and they aren't very expensive in comparison to other cages...$35-40 . The size that works well is 30 inches by 18 inches by 18 inches.
They fit nicely on a shelf that can be on a wall. Not a perfect solution but a solution until they can be placed.
Is the HOA willing to let you keep any?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Call Jodi at Fallen Feathers and see if she knows anyone in the area that keeps pigeons. She may have some ideas. Explain that they are tame.

http://fallenfeathers.org/


----------



## Laura K Lohr (Nov 13, 2012)

No my HOA said birds must go. They fined me $100 already for
Not getting them out of here by the first notice, which is why I
only have 7 days left on a second notice. I really appreciate your
help. Thank you.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Are they homing pigeons? If not do you know the breed? Id be interested in taking them


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

minimonkey said:


> Where are you located?


Minimonkey, are you trying to find me a rescue??? :-}


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She's in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> She's in the Phoenix area.


I saw that :-/


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

i would adopt your birds and all the birds from pigeon talk and peftfinder.com and mikacoo but im a low income student who just moved out of state to finish college and buy a big house with huge yard so i can turn it into a huge bird aviary and birds wont have to worry bout cats, hawks, snakes, racoons, giant rats, gun shooters, mountain lions, bobcats, etc...
how many u have left? i just found out theres 2 ladies where i currently live at-killeen tx- they both adopt unwated birds but im still untrusty with craigslisters after i hear that peeps buy n sell or buy n feed their huge snakes or train their shooting dogs cuz texans love using their guns. how i know? cause i already dated a country guy and when he told me he likes to shoot birds i told him, well i love birds so its best if we take this no more further because guys who use guns or got tats are no good for me. unless it was a hot cop then maybe and obviously soldiers who i dated b4 2 but still an issue when it comes to hunting doves/pigies for fun


----------

